# Original Feb 70 Cotton Picker



## BLWNMNY (May 16, 2017)

This is my Original Feb 1970 Cotton Picker that I've had in my collection for years. The only things done to it are brake and shifter cables replaced, which I have original nos ones that can be installed, and I pulled the original seat off so it wouldn't get anymore damaged, and installed a Pete Seat. It's never been detailed. I have just never gotten around to taking any pictures of it until now.  Chris


----------



## krateman (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice. I'm wondering if Feb. '70 was the last month they put the serial numbers on the rear drop-out. I know in 1970 they changed it to the head position.


----------



## REC (Jun 21, 2017)

I think the serial number stayed there a bit longer - I have three '70 models here AF, BF and CF. The AF is a Lemon coaster Krate, the BF was a really beat up Campus Green frame only, and the CF is a repainted opaque red one, also bought as a partial bike. The BF is currently under re-construction. The CF is in the air.












REC


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 21, 2017)

krateman said:


> Nice. I'm wondering if Feb. '70 was the last month they put the serial numbers on the rear drop-out. I know in 1970 they changed it to the head position.




The serial number on virtually all Chicago bikes (except Paramount) was moved from the LH dropout to the head tube in May 1970. In otherwords April '70 (DFxxxxx) and earlier = dropout, May '70 (EFxxxxxx) and later = head tube, however there were exceptions as those parts were stamped with serial numbers before they were welded or brazed to the frames. I've seen examples through Dec. '70 (MFxxxxx) on the dropout, and some bikes even had serial numbers in *both* places (in that case the head tube number took precedence). The serial number location change was announced in the April 1970 Reporter and in a dealer News Flash bulletin dated 2/19/1970.


----------



## SkipBifferty (Jun 24, 2017)

Are those hand-inked checkered flag valve caps?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 24, 2017)

No they are stenciled on there.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 24, 2017)

I have original nos factory Schwinn grey brake and shifter cables for it too, I just haven't put them on it.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 25, 2017)

sweet bike


----------



## REC (Jun 30, 2017)

When I posted my response, the green (BF) frame was under construction, and as I still don't have the original fork back yet, is currently sitting at this stage. It was not intended to be a "Cotton Picker" clone, but to be a white Sting-Ray with the optional striped seat. The fork is supposed to be back to me early next week. (dropped after paint, chipped and scratched.)




REC


----------

